# PARTAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

_*...huge catering vans pull up in front of Therapy House...*

*...massive tables loaded with food and drink at both human and canine height...*

*...all favorite doggie games set up in the yard...*

*...big band tuning up...*

*...loads of comfy pillows, kiwi toys, dog beds, streamers, and tennis balls everywhere...*_


What's going on? HENRY IS STILL IN REMISSION!!! This is his one-year anniversary!! Come help us celebrate -- we plan to party for daaaaaaays!!


----------



## Nancy in Mexico (Aug 15, 2002)

Congratulations Henry!!!

<Nancy starts unloading all the camera equipment for the festivities while Sassy gets out all the soccer balls for a game of herding>


----------



## JiggityJig (Apr 12, 2003)

Yeah for Henry. This is worth celebrating BIG!



















































Sherry


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Whoa! JO! HENRY! I am sooo glad to hear you guys!
Please stop by more often! We do miss y'all!
Klyde & DaKota are ready to party too! LOL Klyde has his T shirt on!







May we bring in our newest addition also? My Mom has a darling little pup that Klyde & DaKota adore? They think Henry may enjoy him too.
















This is Corpral Rusty's Fox Fire with my eldest daughter De'ja









[ February 16, 2004, 05:28 PM: Message edited by: Yvette ]


----------



## Nitro- Alpha (Jun 18, 2002)

*HOORAH for HENRY!* What *WONDERFUL* news!








_I've got the seven layer Gourmet Doggie Food!_


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

_Jamie, Zeke, and the rest of the Animated Gang bust through the door to join the party. They've brought party hats for all and movies galore!!_

Happy One-Year Remission, Henry!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

_Rayne bursts through the door past all the party goers, racing pasts the food







, runs straight for Henry and plants a big fuzzy kiss on his cheek and starts dancing around the room with the guest of honor! HORRRYYYYY Henry is in Remission! Happy Anniversary Henry!!!!_ 

The rest of the Ruq Paq come into the party in a more civilized manner, bearing gifts for the Guest of Honor, treats galore for the canine guests and bag fulls of goodies for the human guests! Each of the Ruqs greet Henry and Jo politely congratulating them on the wonderful news while Rayne bounces around the room yelling YIIIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## excaliburk9 (Nov 28, 2000)

All Right I am bringing the doggy bones and party favors! Or is that party flavors?
Oh Jo I am so happy for you, and welcome back too! I have missed you so much! Giving you both Henry and you big big huggs!

Kat


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS HENRY!!!

Everybody Wang Chung Tonight!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

_*...Henry graciously greets each beloved guest, taking extra time to admire Klyde's T shirt and meet little Fox!...*_

_*...Later, Henry and Rayne are observed dancing a tango through the middle of the room. Each holds a dark red rose in their snout, and their tales are 'twined together. Henry dips Rayne and the room applauds...*_

Thanks for coming to our party everybody!!!!

This will be a good one!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2001)

L&G are doing a happy dance at Henry & Jo's good news





















....and would also like to introduce the new pest who's been sent to change their lives forever....









Introducing Tilly...







...who's taught Gus how to do _The Bichon Blitz!!_


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

_Zeke runs over to hang out with KC seeing as he didn't get to the other day. Jamie just laughs at the 'puppy love' in the room. She walks over to Henry to give him a nice rub down. He deserves it after all.







_


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

_KC and Zeke run thru the room passing out a new found snack- PRETZELS!









The crowd roars with laughter and applause when Rayne dips Henry and they begin dirty dancing to "Time of my Life"! 

After the dance the canine all head out to play basket ball. 

Lakota and Kanuck volunteer to be the refs- since they are dressed in the right colors._

[ February 18, 2004, 11:26 AM: Message edited by: Amaruq ]


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

"Wooooo hooo! Basketball!!!" _shout Jamie and the Animated Gang. It's our favorite sport, afterall._


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

_*...Henry melts into a big puddle of happy dog after Jamie's rubdown...*

*...Meanwhile, the other dogs organize basketball pinata...*

*...sheppers is busy in the kitchen getting the cinnamon rolls and fresh coffee ready for morning...*_


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

_Jamie wanders around Therapy House giving all dogs nice rubdowns. Zeke huffs at Jamie for leaving him home again while his girlie was around. He then runs off for some quality time with KC._


----------



## operadog (Sep 3, 2003)

wow..hope i didnt miss this party!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Party on guys and gals Henry is doing GREAT!! 












































Rayne slips into her bikini and runs for the Pool hollaring "Last one in is...." KC rushes past and yells cowabunga as she cannon balls in!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

_Zeke splashes around like a maniac in the pool enjoying its coolness (compared to the sweltering apartment). Jamie soon follows since she hasn't been swimming in years. Zeke, Rayne, and KC all swim laps as the human partygoers look on laughing._


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Hey!? What happened to all our party buds???? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bawling.gif


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Hmmm not sure where everyone went. I have had some puter issues and have not had a chance to catch up with Jo recently. I am off to email Jo for an update.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: PARTAAYYY!!!!!! HENRY is declared HEALTHY!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif [ QUOTE ]
From Jo- 

No more pills, and no more shots,
No more itchy injection spots,
No more "Have to wait and see..."
(No more pills that make you pee...!)

No more days when food tastes bad,
No more days when Mummy's sad,
Thanks be to God -- the cancer's done!
The Vet confirmed it -- Henry won!! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/groovy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/groovy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/groovy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/groovy.gif

We are allll so happy to hear the GREAT news on Rayne's secret love!! Henry, Raynie pooo sends you HUGE smooches and a ton of /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hugs.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hugs.gif Break out the goddies, the party hats it is time to kick this party back up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy2.gif


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: PARTAAYYY!!!!!! HENRY is declared HEALTHY!*

*Bumping* 'cause we miss you all!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: PARTAAYYY!!!!!! HENRY is declared HEALTHY!*

I miss our old parties too. I know Jo lost Henry but she has a new girl now that she adopted.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: PARTAAYYY!!!!!! HENRY is declared HEALTHY!*

Therapy House parties were the best.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: PARTAAYYY!!!!!! HENRY is declared HEALTHY!*

_Rayne scampers off to find her leopard print bathing suit_


----------

